# Bag suggestion for 5DMKII and Shorty McForty?



## FunPhotons (Jul 25, 2012)

Now with the shorty as my walk around lens when I don't want weight my bags are too big. Suggestions? I want a shoulder type back (no backpack), just enough room for the camera, spare battery and card. I like Lowepro generally.


----------



## pwp (Jul 31, 2012)

Don't bag it. Keep it ready. Checkout a Black Rapid strap.
http://www.blackrapid.com/product/camera-strap/rs-7/

And check out this CR thread...
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=6980.0

PW


----------



## Ew (Aug 1, 2012)

I've been using the Lowepro terraclime 100 for the last few years in those cases when I'm out with family, or just need body w/ lens (and flash or 2nd small lens if 50 or 28 is mounted).

Can fit a 5d2 (no grip) and a 70-200f4 (hood reversed), or 7D+grip w/ 50 1.4. 

Been very happy with it. Its a soft body, with an envelope that serves as padding. Doesn't look like a camera bag.

http://products.lowepro.com/product/Terraclime-100,2115,20.htm


----------



## Bosman (Aug 3, 2012)

A nice small bag. I personally after having tried many bags with their "great features" have found Think Tank to win my affections for happy usability.
http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/retrospective-10-black-shoulder-bag.aspx

Super comfy to use. I apologize i know you wanted a small bag but consider this if you would.
http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/sling-o-matic-10.aspx
I have the 30 which is much bigger but then it offers all the features i need to lug a chair, monopod, couple lenses and bodies with large lens and do it more comfortably than a backpack style pack.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jan 13, 2013)

Think Tank Retrospective is supurb - pick a number - 10,20,30.
My favorite is Domke 5xb - lightweight and durable
Tamrac has a couple of new messenger back so I would suppose Lowepro does also.
Billingham Hadley is georgous but pricey.
Naneu Pro Lima is rugged, cheap and comfortable.
"Pays your money, take your choice"


----------



## Octavian (Jan 13, 2013)

The lowepro 140aw is small and has rain cover, pop along to a high street store and check one out!
http://products.lowepro.com/product/Apex-140-AW,1903,20.htm

Nick


----------



## bycostello (Jan 13, 2013)

anything thinktank


----------



## brad-man (Jan 13, 2013)

The Think Tank Retrospective 5 is a great bag, but may be a little large for what you are looking for. The Lowepro Nova 140 would suit your minimalist need.


----------



## Gino (Jan 13, 2013)

If you're looking for a messenger style bag, then you might like the Tamrac Rally Series. I think they are a good looking bag and they offer various sizes, plus the bags are well built and they have good padding. 

http://www.tamrac.com/f_rally.htm

I have the ThinkTank Retrospective 20 and the Tamrac Rally 6. What I like about the Tamrac Rally series is the bags weight is 1-1.5 lbs. less than the same size bag in the Retrospective series. 

When I'm walking around all day, the ThinkTank bags can start to feel heavy, so I now generally use the Tamrac Rally because it is much lighter.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 13, 2013)

Gino said:


> If you're looking for a messenger style bag, then you might like the Tamrac Rally Series. I think they are a good looking bag and they offer various sizes, plus the bags are well built and they have good padding.
> 
> http://www.tamrac.com/f_rally.htm
> 
> ...



cool and a 1/4 of the price i just ordered a rally5 to see how it goes


----------

